# Bareback Riding



## honey-bees (3 May 2013)

I don't personally believe this is true at all but wanted some expert opinions! 

Some one told me this morning that riding a horse bareback, who is around 20 years old & sound as a pound, could damage his back because he is elderly..?

I would have thought that there is no difference between riding bareback and with a saddle, please correct me if i'm wrong?
I am confidant rider who has balance so im not thumping on his back at all, but I obviously don't want to do it if it may hurt the horse?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## hnmisty (3 May 2013)

As long as you are not too heavy for him (same as if you were riding with a saddle) and his back is in decent nick, then I see no reason why not. 

I used to ride my pony bareback all the time when she was 25+, used to jump on in the field with a headcollar and go jumping 

The only reason against riding him bareback that I can see would be if his back isn't great to start with, as a saddle distributes your weight more. Or if you will be bouncing around a lot (but you say you don't, so that's ok). I always found the canter-trot transition bouncy, so be warned there!

You could always try a bareback pad if you are worried.


----------



## Tnavas (4 May 2013)

Bareback riding is fun and probably better for the horse than wearing a saddle as if you are unbalanced bareback you fall off! 

You can't thump around and it really improves your position and balance.


----------



## mirage (4 May 2013)

Knobberpony is 23 and my girls have ridden her bareback before.The only problem they had was that they are both skinny little things and have no fat to cushion their backsides.Both said it was a bit uncomfortable.


----------



## claribella (4 May 2013)

There are so many issues with poorly fitting saddles I personally don't believe that riding bareback is worse than using a saddle. I've just bought a total contact saddle aft my girl being not one hundred percent in every saddle I've have and she is telling me she has no problem with this one. Google it. It's basically bareback riding with stirrups for security and the pliant pressure testing reveals that it's fine for horses back. It's one of my best buys and I ride out for between one and three hours t a time at walk trot and canter. I have yet to jump in it but my girl is happier than she's ver been and makes no fuss when being girthed up. Her reaction says it all to me.


----------

